# Impossible de télécharger une application



## stwing (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,Lorsque je souhaite télécharger une application sur l applestore on me demande comme d habitude mon mot de passe. Mais maintenant je suis obligé de choisir trois questions secrètes parmi différentes propositions ( et de mettre les réponses ) par mesure de sécurité, on demande aussi d entrer une adresse email de sécurité. Ok sauf que lorsque je rentre tous cela j ai à chaque fois au final un message qui m indique que ma session a expirée et que je dois recommencer depuis le début. Du coup je ne peux plus télécharger d application, je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Pour info j ai un iPhone 4S iOS 6.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pliss75016 (22 Septembre 2012)

Depuis une mise à jour j ai le même problème mais pour un I Pad 2. Impossible de télécharger une application. Toujours les 3 questions pour finir avec "votre session a exprimée".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

Expirée


----------



## stwing (22 Septembre 2012)

Moi c est depuis iOS 6, coïncidence ??


----------



## Pliss75016 (23 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas, c est la dernière mise à jour de l iPad. J ai beau chercher sur le net, je ne trouve rien à ce sujet. Si je ne trouve pas de réponse, je me tournerais vers Apple.


----------



## stwing (23 Septembre 2012)

Tu parles j ai appelé deux fois l assistance Apple ils n ont jamais su résoudre le problème... Ils m ont conseillé au final d envoyer un mail à l assistance en ligne de l applestore (qui dépend de l assistance iTune store). Je l ai fait mais bon j y crois pas trop...


----------



## mendo222 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bon moi c'est un peu différent j'avais accès à l' AppStore j'ai téléchargé plusieurs app. Aujourd'hui donc synchronisation et la échec de synchro sur toutes mes nouvelles applique avec le message "votre ordinateur n'est pas autorisé" bon j'ai supprimé les autorisations suivi les tutos Apple redonne les autorisations et rien toujours pas de synchro et en plus la je ne peut n'y acheter ni faire une recherche sur AppStore mais j'ai accès à la page d'accueil ! J'ai un iphone 4 IOS 6 et iTunes 10.7 je sais plus trop quoi faire


----------



## stwing (23 Septembre 2012)

Le pire c est qu à l assistance Apple ils ne savent pas que faire... Ça fait peur


----------



## mendo222 (23 Septembre 2012)

ben j'ai envoyé un mail au service iTunes en esperant qu'ils le lise. Mais bon j'attends plus de la part d'autres utilisateurs que de la part d'Apple. Je suis meme pas encore passer à l'iphone 5 et j'ai deja des problèmes :rose:


----------



## artnow44 (23 Septembre 2012)

J'ai le même problème sur mon iPhone 5. J'ai pu téléchargé toutes les applications gratuites et celles que j'avais déjà achetées sans problème, mais là je veux acheter une application (payante donc) et Apple me demande de répondre aux questions (les réponses sont bonnes, j'en suis sûr) et j'ai droit à ce message.


----------



## stwing (24 Septembre 2012)

J'ai réussi à résoudre le problème en téléchargeant une application depuis   l'iTunes, section apps, depuis mon Mac. Il m'a demandé aussi les trois questions. Au final j'ai eu un message d'erreur m'indiquant qu'il ne parevenait pas à accéder à mon compte. Mais cela à quand même fonctionné et depuis je peux de nouveau télécharger des applications depuis mon iPhone. J'espère que cela continuer. Essayez voir si cela fonctionne aussi pour vous.


----------



## mendo222 (24 Septembre 2012)

Perso je n'ai pas le problème des questions juste les nouvelles apps ne peuvent pas se synchroniser car mon ordinateur n'est pas autorisé sur iTunes :mouais:


----------



## stwing (24 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir le mail de l'assistance d'Apple... Et bien heureusement que j ai pu résoudre le problème par moi même car réponse à côté de la plaque...


----------



## Pliss75016 (26 Septembre 2012)

Pour ma part, en navigant sur le net ,j ai trouvé. Il faut réinitialiser le mot de passe. En créer un nouveau comme si on l avait perdu et ouf enfin ça fonctionne !!!!!


----------



## smixx (26 Septembre 2012)

Aucune solution ne marche pour moi.. Grrr j'ai contacté le support apple, on verra ce qu'il vont répondre


----------



## Ted75 (26 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'avais exactement le même problème.
La solution qui pour ma part à fontionner était de simuler l'achat d'un album sur ITUNES et en effectuant les MAJ des questions secretes par ce biais cela à fonctionner, j'ai par la suite annuler l'achat et pu télécharger mes apps.

Voila.


----------



## stwing (26 Septembre 2012)

C est ce que j avais fait aussi et qui a marché sauf que j ai juste "acheter" une application gratuite.


----------

